# I'm a winner....Thank you RJS



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I was over at DBSForums reading some posts and I ran across RJS's post regarding a PPV coupon that he was giving away.

I just wanted to say Thank you to him for his kindness and generosity to send me his PPV coupon. My 2 boys ages 6 and 9 will enjoy it RJS  . Just wanted to make note here of some of the kind and thoughtful people here in the DBS community. I really thought it was nice of him to send it to a complete stranger.

Thanks again 

Here's the Post


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

John,

I have to say that I find it very refreshing to have you here posting. I find that I've gotton cynical enough about this entire satellite business that I very often forget to sit back and enjoy the pleasures of just buying a movie and watching it. To see you actually excited about getting a ppv coupon from dish makes me sit back and smile and think back how excited I was with the new satellite that I put on my roof a year ago. It's nice to have you hear, and thank for posting this message.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Really, we never order PPV, so I had no use for the thing.
I'm glad John C and his kids will enjoy the movie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Welcome RJS, stop back buy and see us again. We can always use a little more input around here.
Welcome to the darkside !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

RJS, Thank you, The PPV coupon came today in the mail  

Just a thought: You have to admit, we don't always agree on things, we can't always type our thoughts the way we mean them, but there are alot of helpful and caring people in these forums.


----------

